# Newbie seeking advice



## cheryl100 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum as a member but have been reading the threads for quite a few weeks in preparation for caring for my new kitten. Last night we brought home our female 13 week old Blue BSH....who is gorgeous! I have been looking at websites for cat clubs and although this may sound a silly question...... what are the benefits of joining one? Would a membership simply allow me to take my kitten to shows or are there groups to attend etc?
Also, is the cat showing world quite fickle.....are they quite resistant to new people coming on the scene?

I don't mean this post to offend anyone but I really have no clue about cat clubs/shows and any advice would be welcomed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You don't need to be a member of a club to show but you do get a discounted entry to your club's show if you are. Is the breeder of your kitten a member of any clubs? Does she show? She could help if you want to show your kitten - I haven't found shows resistant to new people but it can occasionally be a bit 'tense'  some people take showing much more seriously than others.
Benefits of joining a club, you usually get newsletters with all sorts of information, they're a good place to look for breeders who will sometimes advertise their kittens through a club
Oh and welcome to PF and of course we'd love to see photos of your new kitten :Cat


----------



## cheryl100 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. The lady I bought shadow from has only bred her cat once so is relatively inexperienced. However, she was very professional and provided everything that she should which was great. She did try to show her cat once and when enquiring at a club, they discouraged her from doing so due to her inexperience. I was hoping that all clubs aren't like this.
Here is Shadow. The second picture shows her watching a video on the iPad! She has only been with us 24 hours so seems to have settled well. She has eaten, drank some water and used her litter tray. However, she does keep running away and hiding when she hears noises which I assume are unfamiliar to her.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh she's gorgeous. I have only just started showing my cat this year and did his first show as a kitten with his next one moving up to an adult, hoping by the beginning of next year he will have his first title. I also decided that if he seemed to be getting stressed I wouldn't keep taking him.

I had no experience at all and Gizmo is my first pedigree cat so all new. I went to a local show first on my own to see how the day ran and have a chat with people.

It can be a little daunting as people do know each other so you have to put yourself out there a bit and start talking to people. I have found my shows to be a great experience, if somewhat nerve wracking but I'm starting to get to know people know and it's turning into a great hobby. At the moment I'm not a member of any clubs but I've found them all to be helpful when asking questions prior to the shows.

Where abouts are you? I will be going to the Maidstone and Medway cat club in December in Bracknell if it's close to you or PM if you want any more of my limited experience.

X


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I would say as regards area, all breed, clubs, the main advantage of joining is cheaper entry fees to the show, but would always advise anyone showing to join their breed club or clubs as they are smaller, more personal and do tend to do newsletters, awards etc, whereas most of the bigger all breed clubs don't. It would be a good idea, if you can, to visit a show or two initially to get a feel for it and to chat with people in the section. I think, as in all walks of life, the attitude of exhibitors varies immensely. There will always be some who ARE resistant to newcomers as they are ultra competitive and see them as a threat that might beat their cat, but the majority are generally friendly and happy to chat and help you. As and when you DO enter a show, have a look in the schedule, or ask them, to see if they offer a "show buddy" scheme for first timers, several do and they will pair you with an experienced exhibitor who will guide you through everything on the day (and might even phone you beforehand to see if you have any questions).

Not sure where you are based but if you are northern or north of the midlands pm me and I'll be happy to help. If you are anywhere near Doncaster there is a joint show there on the 12th, which includes the British Shorthair Cat Club show which would be a good one to visit if you are within reasonable reach of the Doncaster Dome.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely recommend visiting a show or two first without your cat to see the cats of your breed and talk to owners. There is some information common to all breeds such as making sure your cat is free from fleas and earmites, has clean ears and eyes and clipped claws but breeds have differing requirements for grooming etc and you will be able to pick up tips from other British exhibitors. You will also be able to buy the show kit you will require since you would not want to have to worry about that at the first show you enter.

Having said that, it is a very good idea to show your kitten as soon as possible to get them used to it an early age and at a show fairly close to where you live to avoid excessive travelling. If she is registered with GCCF have a look at the show calendar to see if there are any suitable shows. www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar It is also very informative to read a schedule. It is surprising how many people enter a show without familiarising themselves with all the rules etc. which can be a pretty steep learning curve.

I know next to nothing about the British section but please don't assume everybody at a show is there just to win. Many attend shows to meet friends and see other cats and just have a good day out.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am taking Ike to the BSH and Yorkshire show. I have never shown before but Ike was entered a couple of times as a kitten. Its probably a one off, but it would be nice to see what the judges think of him


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I also read the show reports as they are published on the gccf website to get an idea about what judges were saying about kittens / cats in the class I was going to be entering. 

I was also then able to do some research on the actual cats or at least the breeders to get an idea of what Gizmo would be up against. As I think he is stunning but completely bias x


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> I am taking Ike to the BSH and Yorkshire show. I have never shown before but Ike was entered a couple of times as a kitten. Its probably a one off, but it would be nice to see what the judges think of him


If you need any help just shout!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> If you need any help just shout!


Thank you. I am probably going to feel a bit on the sidelines having neve been before. Ike's breeder will be there and I think Dorothy Parry might find a job for me. 

It's a long day, I just hope Ike will be ok, he is such an active cat.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> Thank you. I am probably going to feel a bit on the sidelines having neve been before. Ike's breeder will be there and I think Dorothy Parry might find a job for me.
> 
> It's a long day, I just hope Ike will be ok, he is such an active cat.


Do come and say hello then


----------



## cheryl100 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I live in the North West so if anyone would be happy for me to meet up with them for a show (just to watch), that would be great!


----------

